# Just ordered my Nikon 80-200 AF-D 2.8!!!



## D-B-J (Oct 23, 2010)

This thread will be for the first pictures i take with it. I'm pumped!


----------



## KmH (Oct 23, 2010)

Those of us that have, or have had the lens, know what photos made with it look like. 

But congrats. It's sweet glass. :thumbup:


----------



## tirediron (Oct 23, 2010)

New gear is always good!


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 23, 2010)

KmH said:


> Those of us that have, or have had the lens, know what photos made with it look like.
> 
> But congrats. It's sweet glass. :thumbup:




Well its a definite upgrade from my 18-135...

hahah


----------



## Derrel (Oct 23, 2010)

Good for you! A top-shelf lens like that can really expand one's capabilities. I hope you receive the lens soon, and that you enjoy it immensely.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 23, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Good for you! A top-shelf lens like that can really expand one's capabilities. I hope you receive the lens soon, and that you enjoy it immensely.




Thanks! i just love the constant 2.8 aperture.  Itll be seriously helpful in the ice rink!


----------



## jubb (Oct 25, 2010)

Man I need to learn Nikon lenses.  Is there an equivalent of the "L" for Canon with the Nikon.  When I hear about a Canon Lens I know to oooh and Ahhh when I hear "L".  Is there such a marker on the Nikon lenses?  Or how about an equivalent of the Red Ring on the Canon lenses? I wanna know a nice Nikon Lens when I see one out in the wild.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Oct 25, 2010)

jubb said:


> I wanna know a nice Nikon Lens when I see one out in the wild.



Nikon doesn't make anything BUT nice lenses 

</flamesuit>

But seriously, from what I've researched:

  -Price is the biggest clue
   -Constant aperture in a zoom, especially constant f/2.8, is a good clue.
   -A gold band around the lens is a clue, but there's nothing in the _nomenclature_ that tells you whether it's "pro" or not.
   -"ED" glass used to be a clue, but they put it in everything now (eg 18-200 VR) so it's not as helpful.

And a quote from another forum regarding the same question:



> Nikon has chosen a policy of NOT telling anyone directly - so no 'White' lenses to give the game away
> 
> What they do have is most focal lengths come in 'pricey' and 'bloody expensive' so they leave you to figure it out from that


:gah:


----------



## KmH (Oct 25, 2010)

jubb said:


> ...Is there an equivalent of the "L" for Canon with the Nikon.
> When I hear about a Canon Lens I know to oooh and Ahhh when I hear "L". Is there such a marker on the Nikon lenses? Or how about an equivalent of the Red Ring on the Canon lenses? I wanna know a nice Nikon Lens when I see one out in the wild.


 No. Nikon doesn't feel the same need to pimp their gear that Canon seems to have. 

There are some Nikon lenses that have a discrete gold ring.

I am intrigued by Canon's proclivity to multiple and complex names for so many of their cameras.

As an example, Canon has 3 different names for the same camera:

For the USA - Canon EOS Digital Rebel T2i............Nikon D90
For Japan - Canon EOS Kiss X4 ..........................Nikon D90
For the rest of the world - Canon EOS 550D .........Nikon D90


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 27, 2010)

Woo! it came in, and wow. It looks brand new.  Came in the original "leather" case and everything.  I'll take some pictures with it tonight and upload them.  Just looks like a monster on my camera.


----------

